# Apache update unter Windows



## KICK (4. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ich habe auf meinem lokalen System (Windows XP) Apache 1.3.6 mit php und sql installiert. Nun möchte ich den Apache auf Version 1.3.33 updaten. Wie geht man da am besten vor? Kann ich die Version 1.3.33 einfach über die alte 1.3.6 drüberinstallieren, oder muss ich erst 1.3.6 deinstallieren, 1.3.33 neu installieren und dann die http.conf neu anpassen?

Vielleicht gibts da eine einfache Lösung (Wie eben z.B. einfach drüberinstallieren), denn es ist doch irgendwie etwas mühsam bei jedem Apache update den alten erst zu deinstallieren und beim neuen alles anzupassen oder?

Danke für jeden Tipp!


----------



## hpvw (4. Januar 2005)

Ich würde es "sauber" machen und deinstallieren.
Dazu würde ich vorher alle Konfigurationsdateien und das htdocs-Verzeichnis sichern.
Beides würde ich dann hinterher "auf gut Glück" wieder reinkopieren.
Apache macht unter Windows ja mit Services, da würde ich mich nicht umbedingt drauf verlassen, dass es mit drüberinstallieren getan ist.
Ich habe mich allerdings noch nie getraut, einfach so zu updaten. Wenn Du vorher alles sicherst, wäre wohl auch das mal einen Versuch wert.
Vergiss auch nicht Deine logs, evtl. eigene Error-Pages, zusätzliche modules und sonstiges, was Du vielleicht im Apache-Verzeichnis manipuliert hast zu sichern.
gruß hpvw


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (4. Januar 2005)

Wie so oft weiß hier das Handbuch Rat:


			
				http://httpd.apache.org/docs/windows.html#inst hat gesagt.:
			
		

> During the installation, Apache will configure the files in the conf directory for your chosen installation directory. However if any of the files in this directory already exist they will not be overwritten. Instead the new copy of the corresponding file will be left with the extension .default.conf. So, for example, if conf\httpd.conf already exists it will not be altered, but the version which would have been installed will be left in conf\httpd.default.conf. After the installation has finished you should manually check to see what in new in the .default.conf file, and if necessary update your existing configuration files.
> 
> Also, if you already have a file called htdocs\index.html then it will not be overwritten (no index.html.default file will be installed either). *This should mean it is safe to install Apache over an existing installation* (but you will have to stop the existing server running before doing the installation, then start the new one after the installation is finished).


----------



## KICK (4. Januar 2005)

1000 dank )

Das beantwortet echt ALLE offenen Fragen zu diesem Thema. Ich hab mir das sogar durch gelesen, nur aufgrund meiner mangelnden Englisch Kenntnisse hab ich das im "Überflug" wohl nicht ganz kappiert. Jetzt beim nochmaligen lesen war es völlig logisch.

Nach meinem Update kann ich dazu noch anmerken, dass es (zumindest mit dem 1.3.33 Installer) Problemlos möglich war/ist, den Apache in laufendem Betrieb upzudaten! Was für Server im Web sicherlich von enormen Vorteil ist.

Der Installer kopiert alle benötigten Dateien in das bestehende Apache Verzeichniss, entfernt anschließend voll automatisch den alten Apache Dienst (Service) und registriert/startet anschliesend den "neuen" Dienst.

Manko: Das bestehende Verzeichniss muss den Namen *apache* haben.
z.B.: ../irgendwas/*apache*

Trozdem sollte man bevor man dieses tut seine Daten sichern und die alte httpd.conf nach dem update entsprechend aktualisieren  ;-)


----------



## hpvw (4. Januar 2005)

Ach ja, das war bei dem Installer immer ein bisschen komisch, dass man das Verzeichnis unter dem Apache bzw. Apache2 Verzeichnis angeben muss, dass hatte ich schon ganz vergessen. Danke, dass Du mich dran erinnerst, ich muss demnächst nämlich auch noch auf einem Rechner einen Apache einrichten, aber als Neuinstallation.

Gruß hpvw


----------

